# Stolen Rolex



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A friend had his watch stolen at the weekend.

1972 Day Date Model 1803/8

Serial number 3559***

Bracelet 8385/8

Where should this be registered to give the best chance of it's recovery or stopping a subsequent future sale?

Have all paperwork but police and insurers will not be involved.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

call the Rolex register on 01322 553454. They will add it to the database.

Do members know you can call this number and check out any Rolex with model and serial number to see if it has been reported lost or stolen? It isn't foolproof, but it helps


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Why would the police or insurers not be involved? If its not reported stolen how are Rolex to know its stolen?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> call the Rolex register on 01322 553454. They will add it to the database.
> 
> Do members know you can call this number and check out any Rolex with model and serial number to see if it has been reported lost or stolen? It isn't foolproof, but it helps


I think Rolex canned this service a year or so ago.

These days, if you're not buying a new watch they don't seem to want to know.

Shitty news that Mark.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks, I've passed the number over to him anyway.


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

Try immobilise.com, links straight to the police without your involvement.

You can add all the relevant details and pictures, then mark it as stolen.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I can see that it might not be covered by insurance but why no call to the Police, surely the first thing you would do even if it was only lost ???


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's up to him what he wants/does. 

IMO if he doesn't want to report it to his insurers then the kafkaesque nightmare of police involvement is not worthwhile. Bloke crashed into my car last year but the nightmare of police involvement (and insurers) from a similar accident the year before made me keep quiet and pay for the damage myself! I've only got one life and don't want to spend a large % of it in a police station, form filling or giving interminable statements, as for the follow up "personal" visits, puhlease........ b.o.r.i.n.g.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> It's up to him what he wants/does.
> 
> IMO if he doesn't want to report it to his insurers then the kafkaesque nightmare of police involvement is not worthwhile. Bloke crashed into my car last year but the nightmare of police involvement (and insurers) from a similar accident the year before made me keep quiet and pay for the damage myself! I've only got one life and don't want to spend a large % of it in a police station, form filling or giving interminable statements, as for the follow up "personal" visits, puhlease........ b.o.r.i.n.g.


I suppose there is that, I found a wallet a while back and as the good citizen I am wandered into the local plod shop and handed it in, what a nightmare, a million and one questions, forms to fill out and for some reason the very nice lady behind the desk refused to put James Bond down as the name of the finder :lol: :lol:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Thanks, I've passed the number over to him anyway.


I would have thought reporting a stolen watch to Rolex UK would guarantee police involvement if the watch did turn up and according to some of the nice people on the Rolex forums you had to have reported it to the police as condition of using the service.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Again, it's up to him. I've seen the receipt and paperwork myself today, that's where I got the serial number from.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

he is lucky if he will ever see it back and he is minted if he can write it off.... but as you say mark it his choice


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd report to the police just so if it's found in the possession of some lowlife it's traceable. Especially seeing as he has the numbers. They get lots of jewellery and antiques every year they can't repatriate to their rightful owners just because people don't report it or don't have numbers or proof of ownership. Surely a bit of form filling can't be that much of a waste of time? There again if he/she can afford the financial loss of a Rolex without feeling the need to report it who am I to judge. Hope they find/recover it. Good luck.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Firstly, I strongly recommend that your friend calls the local Old Bill and reports the matter - as you say it's his choice, but I'd be failing in any advice if I didn't state this course of action.

Secondly, whenever I'm investigating any theft/suspect/handling etc. and I've gained possession of an item with a serial number then the first place I look is the National Mobile Property Register. It's a free database available here www.thenmpr.com

If the watch turns up in a dawn raid or the lifting of a local scrote, then it becomes traceable back to the owner with minimal fuss. However if the cops get hold of it, they are going to want to know some details. It may seem boring what with all the forms etc. but there are three things that drop us in the s**t when the fan is flinging it all around the writing room; Paperwork Prostitutes and Property...

Hope this helps, Mark - if you need any more advice then PM me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

handlehall said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I've passed the number over to him anyway.
> ...


Thats what I would have thought. If its stolen you have to report it to the police (Regardless of your opinion of how the police go about taking that report) Otherwise you can forget any insurance or any realistic chance of getting it back. Can you imagine the reaction from Rolex "Erm I would just like to let you know my watch has been stolen" "Oh ok so you have reported it right?" "No, not too fond of the police so I didnt" "So how are we supposed to register it as stolen then?" "Just go by my word, I have the papers"

Thats not just for Rolex its for pretty much anything of value otherwise you leave it wide open to false claims. If he doesnt want to report it as you say its up to him but he cant seriously expect much help otherwise. Your friend may not be too concerned about the financial loss however I cant see how he can expect any comeback if the thief does try to sell it on without reporting it.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

AFAIK the Rolex Register is open for reporting, but with a Police Crime Number to back up the claim.

It is not however open to the public to ring up and check if a S/H possible purchase has been reported stolen / lost

I could be wrong.

BTW sorry for the loss, but try to rise above it. I know we love 'em in all shapes, sizes and price brackets, but it just an object after all

......... i'll get me coat


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

He doesn't want to involve the police. :wallbash:

Why? Who knows, I am not sufficiently interested to ask.

TBh I think it might well be melted down anyway, tidy sum in gold there.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I seriously can't believe the owner doesn't want to

report it stolen!!!

Sounds like it's a solid gold Rolex!!! Surely these aren't

ten a penny?

Tell your friend to send me the papers and I will go to

the hassle of reporting it :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Gold Rollie? Friend? Not gonna' report to da Policia?

Does he have a warehouse unit near Barcelona and a bulge under the Armani jacket? Senor Don Messwivme :lol:

I worry about you Mark, I really do : :sweatdrop:

BTW, the keyring camera would work well on your handlbars with a rubber shock mount! Then you could see where you'd been after youve been there and lost the plot through de-hydration! :yahoo:


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

I know its a hassle reporting it but its the only chance hes got of getting it back especially having the paperwork for it.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

MarkF said:


> A friend had his watch stolen at the weekend.
> 
> 1972 Day Date Model 1803/8
> 
> ...


I don't understand... if it's stolen, why not give the full Ser#?? If you want our help, there could be 999 watches out there that have a serial # match.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Either the guy is dodgy or the watch is...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This thread reminds me of a bizarre conversation I had with a white goods salesman a couple of years back. I wanted to buy a retro fridge and he kept trying to sell me a cooker..



gaz64 said:


> Either the guy is dodgy or the watch is...


The guy is ok and the watch is 100% OK, I saw it when it was first purchased, I know where it was purchased from, I saw the receipt & paperwork this weekend and a reputable (very) UK watchmaker has worked on it very recently.



Mechanical Alarm said:


> I don't understand... if it's stolen, why not give the full Ser#?? If you want our help, there could be 999 watches out there that have a serial # match.


The very first post tells everybody that the watch is not mine, I am not putting somebody else's Rolex serial number on the web, the numbers, model/case/bracelet matching are there so you can tell it is what is it is........or was. The owner is dealing with it, no more help is needed.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> Either the guy is dodgy or the watch is...


It must be orange.


----------



## Doug79 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, unfortunately no more Rolex register.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> ... whenever I'm investigating any theft/suspect/handling etc. and I've gained possession of an item with a serial number then the first place I look is the National Mobile Property Register. It's a free database available here www.thenmpr.com
> 
> If the watch turns up in a dawn raid or the lifting of a local scrote, then it becomes traceable back to the owner with minimal fuss.


If there isn't a sticky around here somewhere with that info in it, there should be. :thumbsup:

Edit - the 'consumer' end of that website is... http://www.immobilise.com/

I've bookmarked it. Now all I need is a decent press-on caseback opener, so I can note down some serial numbers. (I know, I know...)


----------

